# Ohio Tractor show and dairy farm tour June 3-5, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Activities for the kids, good food, and an operating dairy farm with store plus a tractor show. Sounds like fun to me! Here is a link:

http://www.youngsdairy.com/directions.htm


----------

